# dunked my curado



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

The surf was very cruel yesterday and my reel took a real bath. I rinsed it then soaked it in warm water for a few minutes. I usually just spray Reel Magic and go. Do I need to take it all completely apart?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

No, I've dunked plenty of reels in rough surf and it should be fine with a good rinsing as long as you didn't wait too long between the dunking and rinsing.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

No sir, I rinsed it as soon as I got home then soaked in a pot of warm water for a few minutes. Read somewhere that that would work. Then I gave it a spray or Reel Magic and wiped it down. thanks.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would still tear it down and clean it. Salt can get stuck in the grease. There is grease on the gears and drag washer. A simple tear down and clean will take you 30 minutes to one hour. Cheap insurance.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks, I need to start doing that to all my reels myself. I went to a website on what to use to clean and they recommended Simple Green Crystal. If I ca'nt find that what else can I use? I want to make sure I do it right. thanks


Bantam1 said:


> I would still tear it down and clean it. Salt can get stuck in the grease. There is grease on the gears and drag washer. A simple tear down and clean will take you 30 minutes to one hour. Cheap insurance.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is what we use here at Shimano.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

peelin' drag said:


> Thanks, I need to start doing that to all my reels myself. I went to a website on what to use to clean and they recommended Simple Green Crystal. If I ca'nt find that what else can I use? I want to make sure I do it right. thanks


 I use a diluted solution of Simple green to clean all my peeps reels. Works great to break up that grease and salt....Dip


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> I use a diluted solution of Simple green to clean all my peeps reels. Works great to break up that grease and salt....Dip


Bought a 24 ounce bottle of Simple Green Crystal this morning. What ratio of water to Simple Green Crystal do you recommend?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

edbuck51 said:


> Bought a 24 ounce bottle of Simple Green Crystal this morning. What ratio of water to Simple Green Crystal do you recommend?


 Not sure with the Simple Green Crystal. I know that's What Shimano uses at the plant. There should be a dilution ratio on teh side of the bottle. If not, then Bantam should know. I'd guess it might be like a 4 to 1 ratio. 4 parts water/ 1 part water.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We run the Crystal with no dilution.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

I used it last night and diluted it a little and it worked like a charm. Thanks guys, I'm hoping the Salt Away works as well as the Crystal.


----------



## SettinAHook60 (Jun 7, 2010)

Where can you get the simple green crystal at? I need to get some, dunked my Chronarch 50mg and took it apart and made the mistake of using corrosion X now it feels little hard, and sticky and not smooth like before. Any ideas Bantum??????


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We buy ours locally from Grainger. I think I saw it in smaller bottle sizes at Home Depot a week ago. Might want to give them a call and see if they have it.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I break my reeels down a lot anyway. If it gets submerged on a trip it is going to get broken down 100 % of the time.


----------

